# Grr can I vent a second?



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I went to the dark side earlier and made the mistake of reading ANOTHER thread on the K1 vs K2. You know the "all those who back ordered a v.1 is going to get a v.2" rumor.

On what planet does this make sense??

Imagine going to gamestop.com and backordering a PS2 the month before a PS3 and expecting them to send a PS3 instead  

Why don't people use common sense nowadays??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There, there, Chobitz.

Have a margarita.









Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Have TWO and realize they will be waiting a lonnnnnggggggg time


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are the kinds of threads I like to lead off topic(hijack)


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Those are the kinds of threads I like to lead off topic(hijack)


Mercy!  You wouldn't do that, would you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

ummm I made my own smiley for it...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I sort of liked the thread from the person in the US Virgin Islands who was wondering why Whispernet wouldn't work since she was in the *US *Virgin Islands and Whispernet is supposed to work in the *US*.

L


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I sort of liked the thread from the person in the US Virgin Islands who was wondering why Whispernet wouldn't work since she was in the *US *Virgin Islands and Whispernet is supposed to work in the *US*.
> 
> L


She wasn't wondering why it wouldn't work; she was asking in advance if it would. Considering US cell service works in the US Virgin Islands, it's not such a leap to think EV-DO might work there also. Granted, her questions would have been easily answered had she just looked at the coverage map.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the one from the guy who ordered one before Christmas and was told 11 to 12 weeks and now sees that it is only 6 to 8 weeks and wants to know if he should cancel his and order a new one.  Um mm use a calendar the ship date is still the same, it just fewer weeks until the date.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

joanie said:


> She wasn't wondering why it wouldn't work; she was asking in advance if it would. Considering US cell service works in the US Virgin Islands, it's not such a leap to think EV-DO might work there also. Granted, her questions would have been easily answered had she just looked at the coverage map.


Joanie, if that person is you or a friend, I apologize. I am not trying to make fun of any particular person.

My example was...I think we all have "pet peeves" from the Amazon forum and mine really has to be the "international" issue. Comments like, "I live in Canada but only 50 miles from the US. Will Whispernet work here?" are repeated so often that they drive me wicked up the wall. This was just another variation that I hadn't read before.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And, Joanie, I see you are fairly new. Welcome! Glad you discovered us, through whatever means.

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

People are funny


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Joanie, if that person is you or a friend, I apologize. I am not trying to make fun of any particular person.
> 
> My example was...I think we all have "pet peeves" from the Amazon forum and mine really has to be the "international" issue. Comments like, "I live in Canada but only 50 miles from the US. Will Whispernet work here?" are repeated so often that they drive me wicked up the wall. This was just another variation that I hadn't read before.
> 
> L


It's neither myself nor anyone I know. I guess you could say it is one of my "pet peeves" when people are less than polite in response to innocent questions. I'm as annoyed as the next person by the repetitive and lazy questions that get posted on the Amazon boards, especially since I'm someone who does extensive research when I'm unsure of an answer. But rather than quote things like, "Google is your friend" or "RTFM," I ignore the annoying posts.

Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking for a few months. These forums are an invaluable source of information.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I have an annoying issue and it didn't come from the other side.  I had hinted around to my hubby (A YEAR AGO) I would like a kindle never believing he would actually order me one (my reading annoys him at times).  

Another friend of mine saw the Oprah thing and immediately thought of me, and told me all about it.  We were discussing how long I had wanted one in front of another friend and she got one before they sold out and hasn't even TAKEN IT OUT OF THE BOX!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

cheshirenc said:


> Another friend of mine saw the Oprah thing and immediately thought of me, and told me all about it. We were discussing how long I had wanted one in front of another friend and she got one before they sold out and hasn't even TAKEN IT OUT OF THE BOX!!!!


I just do not understand that. It falls into my "more money than sense" category. Who has $359 to spend when they do not intend on using the item? Plus, that is one more Kindle that could have a home where it is loved and appreciated.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

WHAT!!!! She hasn't taken it out of the box! Why!


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

Well......I have a vent too and it has been brewing ever since I first visited this board.

I found this board by reading the Amazon Kindle board and am rather disturbed that some of you feel it is perfectly ok to post snarky comments about those who ask questions over there. Do you presume that only 'smart' people read and post to *this* board? Does it give you some kind of perverse pleasure to read the Amazon board and then come over here and laugh at the people who post there?

Perhaps you came into this world knowing everything there is to know about the Kindle, but I certainly did not. I have owned my Kindle since October and am still learning about it most every day. I have learned from the Amazon board as well as this one.

As a retired teacher, I suppose I have a greater tolerance for posts that are repetitive, but since there is not a functional search feature on the Amazon I can understand why those of us who frequent that board see the same questions over and over. The solution? Just SOB (scroll on by).

Would it not be in the best interest of the 'Kindle Society' to agree that there are no stupid posts when seeking information about the Kindle? And if the stupid posts really bother you so much, don't click on them and then come back over here to post about how stupid they are!

This may be the very best Kindle discussion board on the entire internet, but to degrade the posters on another board does nothing to elevate its reputation.

chalkmaven
::::::climbing down off the box now:::::::


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Chalk, welcome, thank you for your first post.

This is a fun and friendly group. 99.9% of the time we are not snarky and we take your advice to SOB. Once in awhile, the endless repetition of questions/comments gets to me -- oh well, I am just human...and I a make a comment. Since I stand by what I post, I don't delete my comments.

I think some of your comments are a little harsh but just like all of us here, your opinion is welcome and valued.

Glad to have you here.

L


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

There are rumors out there that people who have ordered the kindle would get a kindle 2.0 instead.  This would be bad business for amazon and cause a lot of problems.  I just don't understand why they haven't sent any kiindle out in December.  You wouold think that they would continue making them but it is like production just stopped.


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think some of your comments are a little harsh but just like all of us here, your opinion is welcome and valued.


For my first post it was very harsh and was not a gracious way to make an entrance into a new community. I sincerely apologize and thank you for your kind welcome.

I do wonder why there seems to be a competition between this board and the 'dark side', as many posters refer to the Amazon Kindle board. Is that not where most of us began our journey to find out about all things Kindle? Why the animosity?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Chalk!

Glad you were able to vent. I came over from Amazon because KB offers more features and is better organized. I think the one thing we *all * have in common is our love of reading and our Kindles.

I found some of your comments somewhat harsh.We are a diverse, friendly group of people and I don't think anyone here feels they are any smarter than anyone else. If you will take the time to browse here you will see the comment made over and over, there are no stupid questions, feel free to ask questions and don't be embarrassed to ask questions. If there are any posts degrading people from Amazon it is a very low %. We are all human and all make comments we may regret later. I've had my Kindle e4 months and still have questions.

The search function and the friendly people are two of the reasons I am here.

Thanks for your post,
Linda


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

chalkmaven said:


> For my first post it was very harsh and was not a gracious way to make an entrance into a new community. I sincerely apologize and thank you for your kind welcome.
> 
> I do wonder why there seems to be a competition between this board and the 'dark side', as many posters refer to the Amazon Kindle board. Is that not where most of us began our journey to find out about all things Kindle? Why the animosity?


Honestly? IMO its the anger over there that spurs some of us (including me) to come over here. On the Amazon boards there is open hostility toward alot of kindle owners. If someone says they like their kindle 100 people will post about how the kindle is bad because a) it has no back light, b) it isn't in color, c) it doesn't walk the dog vacuum the house or do the dishes, OK the last is an exaggeration but still...

People make posts on how AWFUL the kindle is but when asked if they ever USED one or even SAW one they shut up.

Oh and if someone is happy with their Oberon cover they are ridiculed for having 'too much money' and spending it foolishly.

I have never been ridiculed here. The nastiness is down to a minimum, if at all.

Make it shouldn't be called the Dark Side but maybe it should be called the Jungle..


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

chalkmaven said:


> For my first post it was very harsh and was not a gracious way to make an entrance into a new community. I sincerely apologize and thank you for your kind welcome.
> 
> I do wonder why there seems to be a competition between this board and the 'dark side', as many posters refer to the Amazon Kindle board. Is that not where most of us began our journey to find out about all things Kindle? Why the animosity?


Hi Chalk, a large number of members here came over from Amazon. I don't think there is any competition between the boards. I think the people here are friendlier and KB is set up better and has more to offer. That is why I am here. Prior to ordering my Kindle and before hearing about KB I spent my time at Amazon. I know the posts over there could become heated quite often.

I can only speak for myself but I do hope you will spend time here, browse the threads and see for yourself what it is like. Hopefully your opinion of us will change! 

Linda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

chalkmaven said:


> For my first post it was very harsh and was not a gracious way to make an entrance into a new community. I sincerely apologize and thank you for your kind welcome.
> 
> I do wonder why there seems to be a competition between this board and the 'dark side', as many posters refer to the Amazon Kindle board. Is that not where most of us began our journey to find out about all things Kindle? Why the animosity?


First of all, welcome.

When I was waiting on my Kindle I was reading everything I could on the Amazon Discussion board. When I finally got up the courage to ask a question, every answer I received was asking if I hadn't read previous discussions. The question I was asking was in a thread that had over 900 posts in it and with no way to search, I finally decided to ask the question. I then discovered a message that had KindleBoards mentioned. I came here, asked the same question and was welcomed, then my question was answered. They also gave me links to the discussion that had some more information in it.

I still do read the Amazon Discussion board, but really enjoy this one more. As a software trainer, I hear the same question over and over again. I have to remember that something that seems simple to me, is not always easy for someone else. Sometimes I have to explain how to do something several times and use different ways of explaining something for everyone to understand. Because of what I do, I get impatient with my husband when he keeps asking me the same thing over and over on the computer. When trying to help him he is always telling me that I click to fast and I realize that instead of helping, I'm just trying to take over.

Again welcome and hope you enjoy it here as much as I do.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to this group and let me see if I can answer your question somewhat. As one who sometimes pointed out the repetitiveness over there, it wasn't due to the repetition per se, it was due to the laziness of the poster in not doing any reading/researching/looking for an answer to their question before posting. That was obvious when there were 3 threads for the exact same topic on the first page and two of them were adjoining and by different users. Since it only takes about 45 seconds to scan the thread titles on a page there's no reason for anyone to post a thread over there without having checked at least the first half dozen pages or so. I think that's why people get upset about it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is plenty of repetitiveness here as well. It is far easier to simply create a post and ask a question than it is to search through existing posts. It just is what it is. I have a text file with some stock answers to basic questions, and just copy and paste them in when I see the same question repeated.

I think the one I answer most is how to add a picture to a post.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

You can add pictures to your posts


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chalkmaven, welcome to the Kindleboards!  It sounds like you've been lurking for a bit, so you may be aware of everything we've got going here, but just in case:

Be sure to check out the Book Corner, we've got free books, bargain books, favorite book recommendations, and we've got Book Klubs!  Sign up now!  AND if your Kindle needs a gift, be sure to check out the Accessories board.  Finally, you might want to head over to Introductions and tell us a little more about yourself and your Kindle!  We can all get off to a better start there!

This is a great place, but we're not perfect.  We do work pretty hard to make this a welcoming place, but sometimes we just need that margarita (or wine or chocolate or a good book on the Kindle)!

Welcome again and hope to see you posting in the Book Corner!

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think we all have "pet peeves" from the Amazon forum and mine really has to be the "international" issue. Comments like, "I live in Canada but only 50 miles from the US. Will Whispernet work here?" are repeated so often that they drive me wicked up the wall. This was just another variation that I hadn't read before.


OK, so I know Whispernet doesn't work outside the U.S. But can anyone tell me is Washington State in the U.S.?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

WA, OR, and CA have all mostly left the U.S.A. along with a few others for the U.S.S.S.A. that is now being formed to foist upon what's left of the U.S.A. It's possible they've taken whispernet with them.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I sort of liked the thread from the person in the US Virgin Islands who was wondering why Whispernet wouldn't work since she was in the *US *Virgin Islands and Whispernet is supposed to work in the *US*.
> 
> L


It's late at night while I'm readiing this - I think I just woke up the whole house laughing so hard. I really wonder about people sometimes


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is a fun and friendly group. 99.9% of the time we are not snarky and we take your advice to SOB. Once in awhile, the endless repetition of questions/comments gets to me -- oh well, I am just human...and I a make a comment. Since I stand by what I post, I don't delete my comments.


Like others, it also annoys me when people repeatedly ask questions when the answer is so easily available. But I must say that there are many people here on KindleBoards that graciously answer the same questions over and over again. Leslie, Pidgeon92, and many others are very patient and helpful every time. My hat is off to you all.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I looked at a book yesterday, the price was $7.99. Today, that same book is $13.59. It's been $7.99 for a while and has been out for a while so I didn't think it would go up. But go up it did! I didn't buy it yesterday and I won't buy it until the price is more reasonable.

_I'm an idiot. This was a response to another thread. Overlook please._


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

There are so many other books to read, that cost zero or just a tad more.  You might not think of buying them in a book store, but try some out - price is right.  I just don't pay more than $4 ish for a book and have not spent $50 on books since I got the kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> You can add pictures to your posts


Too funny!!!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> ummm I made my own smiley for it...


ROFLMAO!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The tone seems to have mellowed over at Amazon. There were a couple of posters who I blocked because they were so negative and nasty. I have not seen any of the blocked posters notices in the last four or five days. Maybe someone at Amazon is finally cracking down on some of the folks who were antagonistic.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I went to the dark side earlier and made the mistake of reading ANOTHER thread on the K1 vs K2. You know the "all those who back ordered a v.1 is going to get a v.2" rumor.
> 
> On what planet does this make sense??
> 
> ...


Even better, it's like ordering a PS3 when they are sold out, because ONE web site blogger posted what he claimed were definitive pictures of the completely unannounced (and denied by the company) PS4. With a cooler design, but lacking (name your favorite feature) here ( better yet, name two). And he "knows" thru his super-secret (but unconfirmed) connections that since the current backlog of orders shows that they'll be in stock in 2 months, that means that they will really be releasing the new one then (really, no marketing this close to release?) and everyone will get the ultra-cooler (but bigger and feature crippled) version instead. Really, _trust him_. He really "knows".

Of course, substitute the WII and the rumors on it can be similar to the Kindle (it also keeps selling out ... and you'll notice there is no new version (other than some free updates via the web) and no announced plans of any new version. Why release something new, when the old sells like hotcakes (and keeps that sales up at the same rate) and no one else is seeming to even compete. With game machines, you have the same situation - everyone derided the WII, xbox and ps3 are so much cooler, faster, more versatile, better graphics, etc, but the bestseller remains the WII, in the US and worldwide. And the Kindle hasn't even been released to the rest of the world yet.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Since I've ordered a skin, an M-Edge light and leather case, and a 16 GB Transcend SD card - I hope I get a v1.    Methinks they would not all work well with a v2.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

9reagkf,


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> Since I've ordered a skin, an M-Edge light and leather case, and a 16 GB Transcend SD card - I hope I get a v1.  Methinks they would not all work well with a v2.


I have a question about this. Is it legal for them to ship a version 2 when a versi 1 was ordered? Don't they have to notify you first? Just for the readons posted above. Someone orders all new accessories that wont fit if a K2 arrives.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I have a question about this. Is it legal for them to ship a version 2 when a versi 1 was ordered? Don't they have to notify you first? Just for the readons posted above. Someone orders all new accessories that wont fit if a K2 arrives.


I'm not sure about legality, but if it is anything like Apple I would think they would make it quite clear you are ordering a v2. They frequently make improvements to their computers without changing the form factor or anything major that would have an effect on accessories.

When Apple makes a material change it is announced first, and then, and only then, can you order it. In fact the Apple Online Store gets shut down so you can't order until the new models are added and old ones removed.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm having tremendous deja vu, because my Kindle book came out almost exactly a year ago, and at that time everyone was complaining about the wait for a device. I don't understand why Amazon didn't plan better for this holiday season; perhaps they thought v2 would be ready earlier? They should have had a Plan B.

Libby Cone
Author, War on the Margins: A Novel

http://tinyurl.com/6y973d


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

This was the third Christmas for the Wii and it was hard to keep them in stock. My guess is that you don't want to build too many expensive electronic devices in advance just in case they are not sold. So you estimate how many are needed and build those. When you need more, it takes longer to build up that stock because you have a limited production capability. I have no idea how far in advance they needed to know that Oprah was going to endorse the Kindle to be able to increase the number of units they were making in order to met the projected demand.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a theory on v2 and I know some people don't like discussion on that topic so I'm not sure I should share it. So stop reading if you don't like v.2 discussion!  You know who you are...



Spoiler



I think V2 was scheduled for early/mid 2009 release and that is why we've had no updates to the software. If there weren't a new version coming out, I would think they'd want to implement some of the great suggestions by users - search by book/chapter, folders, etc. and give us an update; but because K2 was planned to be around the corner, Amazon didn't want to spend the time/$$ on an old model. Especially when the new version would have those features and Amazon wants it to look oh so much better than the original.

But then Oprah happened. I'm sure her endorsement was unexpected and happened very quickly so there wasn't time to prepare for the huge numbers of orders that happened as a result. So Amazon had to order an additional batch of K1 because you can't sell K2 to people who ordered K1. And Amazon wants to foster good relations with all those new K customers (remember the iphone price cut fiasco?), so they are waiting on the release of K2 so the new customers don't feel like they got an old model when the new model comes out.



Clear as mud. And this is all speculation and opinion - not based on any facts at all.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Your speculation makes quite a bit of sense.  I feel you are probably spot on - and it really appears to fit the Apple model on material model changes (as opposed to revision changes in the same form factor that would not have any effect on accessories).  In the Kindle world I would liken this to firmware/software updates, as there isn't much else you could change except the processor and screen resolution, plus internal memory capacity.  Anything else is most likely a material change that would warrant calling it 2.0.  Just my speculation as well...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I have a theory on v2 and I know some people don't like discussion on that topic so I'm not sure I should share it. So stop reading if you don't like v.2 discussion!  You know who you are...
> 
> Clear as mud. And this is all speculation and opinion - not based on any facts at all.


Maybe not based on facts, but sounds like the best explanation of the situation that I have heard.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That does sound logical; unlike the dark side's ridiculousness, this makes sense.  However, that being said...All we can be sure of is:  v2 will be out when it is out...period.  There has been so much speculation that it's sickening.  I think the main thing is to get more authors and publishers on board and that alone may push the surge forward and force the upper hand so to speak.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> Since I've ordered a skin, an M-Edge light and leather case, and a 16 GB Transcend SD card - I hope I get a v1.  Methinks they would not all work well with a v2.


Me too, I have ordered several skins and covers, in anticipation of getting a Kindle #1.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Well *IF*, and that's a mighty big if, Amazon did by chance surprise everyone and fill their new orders with the K2, I am sure there would be an active exchange available with people wanting the newer k with those that still want the original K.

I just don't think they can legally fill orders for K1's with K2's with out giving their customers notice and offering them a choice.

That would kind of be like going into a diner and ordering a plain cheese omelet and getting a free upgrade to a deluxe western omelet instead. Sure it may be nice but it's not what I ordered or what I wanted. It may not fit in the space(my stomach) I have for it.

Whenever the Kindle2 is ready, they will have a big "*NOW AVAILABLE, THE NEW IMPROVED KINDLE ver 2.0!* and the new frenzy will begin.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Many years ago I had a factory job. I had never worked in a factory and thought it would be interesting. (It was!!) While I was employed there the management was implementing a new concept at the time that large oversees companies had already been using. I believe it was termed just in time  (not 100% sure on that though). The idea was to not make a ton of product ahead of time based on what they "thought" might be ordered, or based on last year's numbers. Orders were placed and then they were produced.

Considering so many of our products these days are not made in America, I'm wondering if that is one of the delays.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> Many years ago I had a factory job. I had never worked in a factory and thought it would be interesting. (It was!!) While I was employed there the management was implementing a new concept at the time that large oversees companies had already been using. I believe it was termed just in time  (not 100% sure on that though). The idea was to not make a ton of product ahead of time based on what they "thought" might be ordered, or based on last year's numbers. Orders were placed and then they were produced.
> 
> Considering so many of our products these days are not made in America, I'm wondering if that is one of the delays.


No company wants to pay for warehouse space for product that is not sold, so they try to anticipate sales and keep enough product on hand to meet those projected sales. If for some reason there is a big drop in sales, they are not stuck with having to store items until they can be sold. If there is a unforeseen large boost in those sales, (can you say Oprah?) they scramble trying to catch back up. This is the situation we are caught in now.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

drenee said:


> I believe it was termed just in time  (not 100% sure on that though).


That's correct...JIT (just in time). It is a concept that most students (if not all) that go through business school now are taught. It makes perfect economical sense, and expect in times of unexpected demand, works quite well.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> There is plenty of repetitiveness here as well. It is far easier to simply create a post and ask a question than it is to search through existing posts. It just is what it is. I have a text file with some stock answers to basic questions, and just copy and paste them in when I see the same question repeated.
> 
> I think the one I answer most is how to add a picture to a post.


As I am fairly new to the KB myself I have to say one of the things I like best about this board is that when topics do get repeated or off topic the moderators merge or move the posts to the appropriate place. Hats off to them as they do a great job of keeping the board neat, organized and on topic! Thanks for all your time and work!

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> There is plenty of repetitiveness here as well. It is far easier to simply create a post and ask a question than it is to search through existing posts. It just is what it is. I have a text file with some stock answers to basic questions, and just copy and paste them in when I see the same question repeated.
> 
> I think the one I answer most is how to add a picture to a post.


This true but as you know, we have more new people here everyday and many of them are inexperienced in the ways of posting. I joined around 7Nov2K8 and I believe this place has tripled at least in the number of members since then.

The cool thing is as many times as somethings been asked, no one has given any new person a hard time like saying "The search engine is your friend".


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The cool thing is as many times as somethings been asked, no one has given any new person a hard time like saying "The search engine is your friend".


But I must admit, the search engine has been a good friend. I usually try to search for an answer so I don't repeat a question. In some forums, I can't seem to find anything doing a search. It's different here, I can usually find something helpful using the search feature.

And everyone is great at answering repeat questions, both on and off topic  . 
And ours Mods are fabulous!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

sam said:


> As I am fairly new to the KB myself I have to say one of the things I like best about this board is that when topics do get repeated or off topic the moderators merge or move the posts to the appropriate place. Hats off to them as they do a great job of keeping the board neat, organized and on topic! Thanks for all your time and work!
> 
> Sam


You are so right- the moderators do a great job  So much so that I really enjoy browsing through the threads and spend way too much time here and not enough doing the things I probably should be doing! Oh well nothings really going to happen if the housework or laundry isn't quite done, but I guess I better go make dinner and take the dogs out.

Lynn L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Three Cheers for the MODS
and
HATS
and 
Hughs
and
muffins
and
BOOKS
and


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

kim said:


> But I must admit, the search engine has been a good friend. I usually try to search for an answer so I don't repeat a question. In some forums, I can't seem to find anything doing a search. It's different here, I can usually find something helpful using the search feature.
> 
> And everyone is great at answering repeat questions, both on and off topic  .
> And ours Mods are fabulous!


 Very true!! But the overall kindness on the board is what drew and kept me here. It's like we are all united in our love for reading and our Kindles.  LOL I look forward to reading the threads.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Anju said:


> Three Cheers for the MODS
> and
> HATS
> and
> ...


LOL It's funny how much we know about each other 
And that Hugh and Hibbing,MN find their way into many threads
(I've learned Hugh is always an appropriate answer)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't think the Oprah thing was at all unexpected for Amazon. Everyone knows the power her endorsements hold. I think thats why Jeff went on the show and agreed to give free Kindles to everyone there. I don't know why it's been back ordered for so long aside from the demand Oprah caused. I've heard it's because the screens are made by just one company, and they also make them for Sony and any other device that uses e-ink and it's that company that just can't keep up with demand. In any case it looks like the wait time keeps on shrinking so hopefully everyone will have their Kindles soon!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it was Oprah's endorsement that was unexpected, not the response to her endorsement.  

She should start endorsing cars.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I think it was Oprah's endorsement that was unexpected, not the response to her endorsement.
> 
> She should start endorsing cars.


She did give away cars once, didn't she? And it turned into a big problem because the winners had to report the value of the car and pay taxes on it. Fortunately, a $359 Kindle isn't going to affect your tax bill the same way a $20,000 car will.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought that Oprah ended paying the taxes on the cars as well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I thought that Oprah ended paying the taxes on the cars as well.


Maybe she did, I'm not really an Oprah follower. I just heard that it was a big issue because many of the recipients weren't in a position to have to pay taxes on the extra income.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't watch Oprah but I had heard that she had for that very reason.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That seems to be an issue with Extreme Homemaker as well.  I don't watch, but I've heard, that folks with a limited income have a hard time paying the taxes on such large houses.  My kids wanted to do an application for my dad and my sister.  My dad built his house years ago before my sister became completely wheelchair bound, and he had heart problems, and now it's not completely adequate.  But my fear has been that they would come in and build something more suited for the TV viewing audience rather than what my dad could afford on his limited income.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

At least one family has had a problem with this. The houses they build are awesome but I wonder how the families can afford them. The ones were they pay off the mortgage I can see how the family might be able to afford them, they use the mortgage money for taxes. The ones where the mortgage is not paid I think would be a massive problem. Especially since they have to pay for the house but all the furniture and other stuff that goes into the house.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> At least one family has had a problem with this. The houses they build are awesome but I wonder how the families can afford them. The ones were they pay off the mortgage I can see how the family might be able to afford them, they use the mortgage money for taxes. The ones where the mortgage is not paid I think would be a massive problem. Especially since they have to pay for the house but all the furniture and other stuff that goes into the house.


I've wondered about this too. Not just the mortgage and taxes; but many of the families seem like they can not afford (or aren't able for some other reason) to maintain their old houses. How could they possibly maintain a home that is five times larger? I'd like to know what those new homes look like after a year, I wonder if they are still the beautiful things shown during the reveal.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have wondered about what they look like down the road as well.  The upkeep would be much more, and the heating costs, cooling costs, etc.  I'm sure they all have the best of intentions, but so many of the families are dealing with so many other health issues and then to add so much more responsibility on top of that does not seem to be a completely responsible decision.  IMHO.  
debbie


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

The last few episodes I watched they have been donating a years worth groceries, a years worth of the utility bills and paid off the mortgage!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would think that the heating and cooling costs would be about the same if not less. They are putting in state of the art windows and heating/cooling systems. Since they run more efficiently and the houses are better insulated and the windows are top of the line, the utilities are probably not that bad.



chobitz said:


> The last few episodes I watched they have been donating a years worth groceries, a years worth of the utility bills and paid off the mortgage!


That is cool. If you are going to help people, then you need to find away to let them keep the house.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I've help to hijacked this thread  

And I heard that Ty is now such a star that he is seldom at the site and when he is he doesn't work.  He just plays 'star'.  Too bad, he is so cute.

But it seems like a lot of topics have been covered here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The topic is about venting so as long as your venting, I don't see how it is thread hijacking.

Or we could vent about how awful it is when people hijack threads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> Or we could vent about how awful it is when people hijack threads.


I never mean to jack threads but I do it all the time. I think I'm doing it no.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

yea, isn't it just awful when people hijack threads !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

kim said:


> yea, isn't it just awful when people hijack threads !


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Should the original hijacker demand a ransom before he gives the thread back?


----------

